# My sister does Ubereats and she said someone ordered iPad from Applestore.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

So now UberEats allows people to order electronics too? Wow

She tried delivering it but place she took it to was a business that said sorry we don't have anyone who ordered it. She picked it up from Applestore in a nearby Mall


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Sounds like someone had a stolen CC and was trying to get some use out of it. When I did delivery it was not uncommon (1 - 2 times a month) to show up at a house and no one know why I was there. The note was ALWAYS 'leave on porch' (this would be pre-China virus) so yeah... stolen CC. 

Sad part was it was always garbage food (fast food or some weird Indian slop)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is from postmates which is now ubereats. It's as legitimate as you believe postmates or uber to be.

They must actually pay apple full price because I doubt apple stores accept $2 offers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> So now UberEats allows people to order electronics too? Wow
> 
> She tried delivering it but place she took it to was a business that said sorry we don't have anyone who ordered it. She picked it up from Applestore in a nearby Mall


Do you keep it like UE or did you have to return it?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you keep it like UE or did you have to return it?


It's my sister not I. I don't know what she did. She doesn't live with me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's my sister not I. I don't know what she did. She doesn't live with me.


Pic of sis or it didn't happen.....


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I ordered a 16" MacBook Pro early this month and it was delivered by UE. It was same day delivery from the Apple store.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

As has been stated, Postmates used to do the Apple store orders. UE now owns Postmates.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> So now UberEats allows people to order electronics too? Wow
> 
> She tried delivering it but place she took it to was a business that said sorry we don't have anyone who ordered it. She picked it up from Applestore in a nearby Mall


Yes, seen some of these orders on Uber Eats. However, I don't think there are going to be any tips as the person that is receiving the delivery is not the person paying for the delivery??


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Apple touts their same day delivery service. I'm sure these orders happen a lot.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no tips dont accept apple store on uber eats, and they have to sign your phone which enrages them "I dont want to touch your phone I could catch Covid!!!!!!"


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> no tips dont accept apple store on uber eats, and they have to sign your phone which enrages them "I dont want to touch your phone I could catch Covid!!!!!!"


When they got delivered my MacBook Pro a few weeks ago, he just handed me the bag. I started to hand him $20 and he said no that’s ok.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I accepted my first apple delivery today. It will be my last. $22, 55 minutes, 10 miles. I accepted and then seen it was a double. Get to the mall and it’s packed. Could hardly find a place to park and then had a long walk. Get to the store and pick up the two orders and the guy says I have to scan the barcode. I show him my phone and say I just pick it up and deliver it and he gives me the bags. I get to my car and start trip and then the scan prompt comes up. Ok, no problem 

I get to first stop in an apt complex. No building number. I text and call no response. I’m standing in the cold calling support and she texts me the building number. I have to scan the barcode again and the lady wants to “make sure it’s all there” before she signs.She Goes inside and leaves me standing in the cold for about three minutes. She then comes out and wants me to help her set up her Apple Watch. Don’t you work for Apple? No ma’am, I just deliver.

The second delivery went ok and the money wasn’t bad but it’s not worth it. When a food delivery goes sideways and you cannot find the customer you can dump the food at the pin, snap a pic and send customer a text. When you pick up a Apple order you are responsible for several hundred or even a couple thousand dollars worth of merchandise. No thanks, I’ll stick with food.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Going to the apple store is a huge pitd. No there's not any parking. Then you wait in line like it's a nightclub. Then they take your Id, I guess in case you "steal" what they give you. 

I think they paid good but yeah it's not worth taking a $2000 order for $20.


----------

